# Seven of Seven Series



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm running this week, next, and into the third week and seven-part blog series on photo composition. Here are samples from the first two blogs of that series:

Part 1 Samples:



















Part 2 Samples:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from today's Part 3:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from Part 4:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from today's seven:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple from today's seven:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Two samples from today's final seven:


----------

